# Tree Strainer in San Miguel River, CO



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

A large, mature cottonwood tree is blocking nearly the entire channel just below the Specie Creek put-in. It is visible from the put-in, but not real obvious. I don't know whether you can get around it. It will likely take a few days for BLM to get a crew in to deal with it.


----------



## mountainfish (Aug 22, 2006)

We are headed there this afternoon. Will Check it out and report.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

*The Strainer is Gone*

I heard from one of the commercial operators that the stainer was gone this morning. He had spoken with one boater who ran the Specie to Beaver section without running into further problems.


----------

